# Buckling hunching back



## Tapsmom (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi all,
  I have seen all the posting son Urinary Calculi and I am terrified.  My two little kids are now 5 weeks old.  The little buckling has, on ocassion, hunched his back, raised his tail and accted like he has to poo.  It only occurs for a few seconds and I don't know if he's just stretching or if it's something I need to be concerened about.  He is peeing fine and the minerals that he gets do have AC in them.  I also have him on fresh hay and recently cut him down to 2 bottle feedings a day.  He is also on the medicated goat pellets from TSC, although they don't eat too much of that yet.


----------



## currycomb (Aug 31, 2011)

just growing pains, he is becoming a buck goat


----------



## elevan (Aug 31, 2011)

Unless he's straining to urinate, I wouldn't be too concerned about him stretching occasionally.


----------



## Tapsmom (Aug 31, 2011)

Phew, thank everyone.  No he is not straining to urinate.  I just got nervous since I noticed that was one of the signs of the Urinary calculi.


----------

